# Hitler's Children - new documentary coming out



## BikerBabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys.

I found this link on my usual newspaper page, Berlingske.dk.

hitler's children

It is a documentary film about the various modern-day relatives with family names like Göring, Himmler, Von Ribbentrop, Von Stauffenberg, Eichmann, Bormann and Göth, and how their family relatives' actions during WW2 has affected their lives.

hitler's children | synopsis


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2010)

I recall reading a book about that a few years ago with the same title. Interesting stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I would love to see it.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 1, 2010)

Be pretty warped to have the last name "Hitler" as a kid. 

At least you would know why you were always picked last for just about anything.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 1, 2010)

From what I have seen, Hitler has some relatives living in the United States these days. But they changed their names, and they dont mention anything about being a relative to him as it would probably cause nothing but trouble. But thats just what I have seen.


----------



## robwkamm (Mar 2, 2010)

they live in upstate NY. Id be shocked if they get interviewed. they keep it closely guarded.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes there are relatives of Hitler that live in New York. They have changed their names as they want nothing to do with their infamous Uncle. I believe one of them has been chemicaly castrated, so as to help stop the blood line.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

Dam, regardless of how much I'd ever hate an uncle, that's kinda going to the extreme.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty exteme but understandable too.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 2, 2010)

"Boys from Brazil 2 the cloning"

Neo Nazi group discretely collects DNA samples from Hitler's descendants. Hair samples, lab samples, body fluids are harvested in clandestine ways. DNA sequences are constructed from the various 'donors' and scientists reverse engineer the genes to the purest Adolf Hitler state possible.
During the process however, some recessive genes are unlocked and Hitler is re-born with flippers and a blowhole. 

,


----------



## riacrato (Mar 2, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Pretty exteme but understandable too.



I don't think it's understandable if true. You can't blame let alone mutilate someone for having an evil relative.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2010)

riacrato said:


> I don't think it's understandable if true. You can't blame let alone mutilate someone for having an evil relative.



He had *himself* castrated, he was* not forced to* do so.

Edit:

I have now found the information.

It was not his nephew that was castrated. In fact none of them were castrated. His nephew William Patrick Hitler who actually served in the US Navy during WW2. Anyhow he changed his name after the war so that he would not have the same name as his uncle. He had 4 children. One of them died and the other 3 vowed never to have children of their own so as to kill off the blood line. These 3 brothers are still alive today and living in New York.

Interesting not however. Williams Patrick Hitler's (who served in the US Navy during WW2) brother Heiz Hitler served in the Wehrmacht and died in 1942 in a Soviet POW Camp.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 2, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> "Boys from Brazil 2 the cloning"
> 
> Neo Nazi group discretely collects DNA samples from Hitler's descendants. Hair samples, lab samples, body fluids are harvested in clandestine ways. DNA sequences are constructed from the various 'donors' and scientists reverse engineer the genes to the purest Adolf Hitler state possible.
> During the process however, some recessive genes are unlocked and Hitler is re-born with flippers and a blowhole.
> ...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 2, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He had *himself* castrated, he was* not forced to* do so.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



To serve in the Navy he had to appeal directly to Roosevelt.

Patrick Hitler Makes a Case to Fight the Reich HistoryNet


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 3, 2010)

Would love to see this..


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> "Boys from Brazil 2 the cloning"
> 
> Neo Nazi group discretely collects DNA samples from Hitler's descendants. Hair samples, lab samples, body fluids are harvested in clandestine ways. DNA sequences are constructed from the various 'donors' and scientists reverse engineer the genes to the purest Adolf Hitler state possible.
> During the process however, some recessive genes are unlocked and Hitler is re-born with flippers and a blowhole.
> ...



.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 3, 2010)

LMAO... Thats it! we got it!

He runs the New World Order from a tank at Sea World in Orlando!!!

Brilliant NJ!

... except i pictured him as sumthin less majestic.. 






no blow hole but pretty fitting
.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 3, 2010)

While in the same range of topic, Goering had one of his nephews actually flying a B17 during the war. 

Guess flying was in the blood, so to speak.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting situation with his nephew. And what a plea to the president. Imagine, a cross dresser allowing Hitlers nephew into the service. In a squeeky little voice, "yeah sure, he'll be right"!


----------

